# Games on Horseback



## Paint Mom (Jun 28, 2010)

tag, musical barrels/poles (the horses get so good at this they run to the poles once the music stops!!), treasure hunt type courses, etc...


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

My lesson students love to play the "mummy game" I stand in the center holding the end of a roll of toilet paper and the goal is to control their horse in a circle around me and wrap me up without breaking the tp, can be pretty challenging  You can do the same thing with a jump standard and a lunge line if you don't want to be mummified lol! 

Egg & Spoon is always fun, if you don't want the mess golf balls work well too. 

Water races are fun when it's warm. 2 barrels, 2 - 5 gallon buckets and some cups. Set a time limit and see how much water you can transfer from full bucket to empty bucket. 

Suitcase races - go to goodwill or a thrift shop and buy some horrificly tacky clothes and put them in boxes/suitcases...race down, dismount, put on your new "wardrobe" and race back. 

The Halter Race - like musical chairs. Everyone brings a halter, start with one less. Toss around the ring or riding area, when music stops dismount and get a halter. Continue til one person is left. 

Hope that helps, have fun!


----------



## Henk Plompen (Apr 18, 2011)

Good question!!

I have the same problem, even at 41y!

I usually take a stick and think it's a sword or a spear.
Then I try to touch branches in the wood or so.

People think I am crazy anyway - why bother?

The advantage is that if you do this COLLECTED, its perfect dressage practice!

How you could play with your friens like this, I will not suggest to you.
Not before I am ure you have a good health ensurance...


But... No risk, no fun!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh my gosh the musical barrels sounds like so much fun, and the mummy game! I have to do some of these!


----------



## horselvr (Apr 5, 2011)

Egg and spoon 
Apple bobbing - Place a bucket with a few apples and water at the end of the arena have the rider ride down, dismount, bob for apples, get one in their mouth, get back on the horse and go back timed. Only counts if you keep the apple in your mouth!
TP race - Two riders ride along side one another holding a piece of Toliet paper and go at a walk, trot, canter, upon someones command until it breaks the last pair standing wins. 
Dollar bill race - We always do it bare back but stick a dollar under the leg of a rider and have them walk, trot, canter until it falls out last person with the dollar still under leg wins. 

I cant think of anymore.... Ugh my memory is getting bad but makes me want to do all these things again I miss this fun stuff....


----------

